# Winchester 9mm 124 gr. for practice ammo in PM9



## ToeMoss (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, so I clicked on the "9mm Luger" link at a fine ammo website and somehow (stupidly) wound up with 1000 rounds of Winchester 9mm Nato 124 gr. ammunition. After some untimely research I've learned that this ammunition is apparently not exactly perfect for practice ammo due to higher pressures. (+P)

I tend to think I should just use it up at the range and just not repeat my mistake.

So...what do you folks recommend I do with this stuff?
Practice with it anyway? Will I damage the gun somehow? Wear it out faster? What?
Sell it off?
Send it back?

I appreciate your advice on this matter!


----------



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

I would send it back or sell it off.I never use over 115gr. for plinking/range especially in a polymer framed gun.If you have a gun show coming up in your area you should not have a problem selling it or maybe trading it for 115gr.FMJ.Have you contacted dealer you got it from to see if you can exchange or get refund for it?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The 115gr is the weight of the bullet I don't see how that effects plinking at all, I always shoot 124gr in polymer guns. +p is not for plinking but the PM9 will handle a the shells. It will not damage a Kahr PM9.

RCG


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Weight of the bullet is of no matter for plinking ammo. All I use in my 9mm is 124gr when plinking or defense. I am with Fenderman. I would take it to a gun show and trade, or sell it off. Try dealers as they like to buy in bulk. :smt033


----------



## ToeMoss (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice all, I do appreciate it.


----------



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

What you should be aware of is that a steady diet of 9mm NATO ammo, or 9mm +P ammo is going to increase the wear and tear on your gun. If you’re just going to the range every now and then, it’s not going to affect you very much. However, if you’re shooting 500-1000 rounds a month, you will end up seeing internal wear quicker than you would with standard pressure ammunition.


----------



## ToeMoss (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Fenderman. 
If I chose to practice with this ammo, I don't believe I'd use it that fast. I'd probably only use it at a rate of 100 rds per visit and probably twice or three times a month.


----------

